# جهاز التكييف بالسيارة



## ابو عبد البارئ (9 يوليو 2011)

*لدي سيارة من نوع ستروين فرنسية الصنع اسمها c5 وسنة الصنع 2004 لدي مشكلة في المكيف والمشكلة كالتالي :
المكيف يعمل بشكل طبيعي في الليل وساعات الصباح الباكر لكن عند الاقتراب من وقت الظهيرة تجد المكيف يفصل لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم يعمل لمدة 5 دقائق ثم يفصل وهكذا وبعض الاحيان يستمر بالفصل ويبدا باخراج هواء حار جدا وقام احد الفنيين بفحص الكمبرسر فوجد ان التيار الكهرباء ينقطع عن الكمبرسر ولكنه لم يتمكن من حل المشكلة ذهبت بالسيارة الى الوكالة لكن لم يتمكنوا من حل المشكلة علما بان السيارة في المدينة المنورة حيث الجوالحار جدا والجاف فلست ادري ما هو الحل -حتى لو احد يعرف احدى الورش في المدينة يدلني عليها افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا 
ملاحظة : ذهبت بها مره الى فني فقام بصب الماء على الريديتر فإذا بالمكيف يعمل بدرجة فائقة ما ادري هل له علاقه أم لا .*​


----------



## عرب-نجد (9 يوليو 2011)

تأكد من سائل الفريون


----------



## ابو عبد البارئ (9 يوليو 2011)

معبأ قبل سنة


----------



## عرب-نجد (9 يوليو 2011)

قبل سنه يمكن انه نقص تاكد منه


----------



## essamenen (10 يوليو 2011)

تاكد مت تشغيل المروحه امام مكثف التكيف الى امام اليداتير
تاكد من نظافه المكثف من الاتربه والاوساخ


----------



## ابو عبد البارئ (10 يوليو 2011)

المروحة تم تغيرها قبل شهرين والمكثف نظيف هذه المسألة لاتحدث ليلا لكن تحدث في وقت الظهيرة وفي الايام الحارة جدا


----------



## ابو عبد البارئ (10 يوليو 2011)

ولقد أوقفت المركبة مرة في الكراج وجعلت السيارة شغالة والمكيف يعمل لمدة 4 ساعات ولم تحدث هذة الحالة لكن عند إخراج السيارة تحت أشعت الشمس تحدث المشكلة فقط


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 يوليو 2011)

ابو عبد البارئ قال:


> * المكيف يعمل بشكل طبيعي في الليل وساعات الصباح الباكر لكن عند الاقتراب من وقت الظهيرة تجد المكيف يفصل لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم يعمل لمدة 5 دقائق ثم يفصل وهكذا وبعض الاحيان يستمر بالفصل ويبدا باخراج هواء حار جدا وقام احد الفنيين بفحص الكمبرسر فوجد ان التيار الكهرباء ينقطع عن الكمبرسر ولكنه لم يتمكن من حل المشكلة ذهبت بالسيارة الى الوكالة لكن لم يتمكنوا من حل المشكلة علما بان السيارة في المدينة المنورة حيث الجوالحار جدا والجاف فلست ادري ما هو الحل -حتى لو احد يعرف احدى الورش في المدينة يدلني عليها افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا
> ملاحظة : ذهبت بها مره الى فني فقام بصب الماء على الريديتر فإذا بالمكيف يعمل بدرجة فائقة ما ادري هل له علاقه أم لا .*​



وعليكم السلام اخى
لقد ذكرت ان المكيف يعمل لمدة 5 دقائق ثم يفصل 15 دقيقة - هل عندما يعمل خلال ال 5 دقائق يكون باردا ؟
واذا كان يبرد خلال ال 5 دقائق هل ذلك بدون الضغط على دواسة التسارع (البنزين) ام انه لا يبرد الا اذا ضغطت علي دواسة التسارع ؟ ارجو الافادة حتى نستطيع مساعدتك


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (11 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز ابو عبدالباري مشكلتك ان شاء الله جدااا بسيطه 
المشكله في ظاهرها معقدها جدااا ولكن اهي سهله جداااا وبشرح لك وان شاء الله شرحي بيكون واضح 

انا بالاول مهندس ميكانيكا استاذ تخصص سيارات وهالكلام اللى بقوله لك ميه بالميه وهالمشكله تواجه كثير من الناس ولكن ما يعرفون يصلحونها لدرجه انه ناس كثيره تبدل الكمبريسر  

شوف اخي العزيز دورة تبريد المكيف مثل ما اهو معروف من الكمبريسر ينضغط الغاز ( ضغط عالي حار ) ويروح للراديتر الخارجي وبعدها للمجفف او انسميه الفلتر وبعدها يروح لانبوبه التمدد ومنها يتمدد الغاز ( ضغط منخفظ بارد ) ويروح للراديتر داخل السياره ( مبخر او فايبريتر بالانجليزي ) علشان يبرد السياره من الداخل ويرجع بعدها مره ثانيه للكمبريسر مره ثانيه 

هذي دوره التبريد بشكل مبسط وسريع 

زين في عند الفلتر او المجفف في سنسنر ( حساس الضغط المزدوج ) هذا وضيفته اذا ضغط الغازل ارتفع عن الحد المسموح او انخفظ يخلي كهربت الكمبريسر تفصل وكانه المكيف مش مشغال لانه ما توصله كهرباء 

الحل الاول : 
الغاز الموجود في دورة التبريد زايد عن الحد المسموح ولما يصير الجو حار يتمدد الغاز زياده ولما يتمدد ياثر على السننر ويقوله انه الضغط صار زياده وافصل الكمبريسر للحمايه من العطل وهالشي يحدث معاك الظهر لما يكون الجو حاااار .... ( نظرية تمدد الغازات في الحراره تتمدد الغازات وبالبروده تنكمش ) ..... الحال اذا الغاز زياده عن اللزوم تاخذ عود اسنان وتنسم شوي حق الغاز تقلله من الدوره وان شاء الله لما يخف الضغط شوي ويوصل للضغط المطلوب بيشتغل الكمبريسر تمام ..... ملاحظه شويه تنقص الغاز ... وهذا الحل الاول بسيط جدااا وما يكلفك شي وسببه انه لما دخل الصيف اغلب الناس تروح تعبي غاز زياده وبعدها يفصل كمبريسر بالاجواء الحاره وقت الظهر 


الحل الثاني 
شوف اخي العزيز ممكن الحساس خربان عندك ويعطي قراءه خطه خصوصا وقت الظهيره وللتاكد من انه الحساس خربان ممكن تشبك اللكمبريسر دايرك مؤقتا للتاكد وهالشي بسيط واذا تاكد من انه عطلان بدله ولكن لا تبدله غير لما تتاكد من الحل الاول  

ان شاء الله قدرت افيدك بمعلومه 


واذا عندك استفسار اكثر راسلني على الخاص لاني ممكن ما اتابع موضوعك


----------



## مؤيدعواد (11 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم ممكن توضحلنا بصورة شكل هذا السنسر .................وجزاك الله كا خير


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (12 يوليو 2011)

هذي رسمه لدورة التبريد بشكل عام 








هذا نوع 





شوف السلك اللى لونه اخضر للحساس الضغط وهذا النوع بالامريكي غالبا طبعا في انواع كثيره ولكن اغلبهم بتلقاه بالرسمه الاولى بالسلندر الصغير وانسميه مجفف او مثل ما اهو مكتوب بالرسمه Drier وبتلقا السنسر راكب عليه علشان يحس بضغط الغاز في الدوره 


نفس هذي الصوره وتلقاه بجانب الراديتر الامامي للسياره بالغالب وهذي صورته وراكب عليه فيش كهرباء وحساس الضغط 







وبعض السيارات تحتوي على نوعين بنفس الوقت في مكانين مختلفين مثل هالصوره 






ان شاء الله الصور واضحه والصوره وضحت لك اخي العزيز


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 يوليو 2011)

al7boob قال:


> اخي العزيز ابو عبدالباري مشكلتك ان شاء الله جدااا بسيطه
> المشكله في ظاهرها معقدها جدااا ولكن اهي سهله جداااا وبشرح لك وان شاء الله شرحي بيكون واضح
> 
> انا بالاول مهندس ميكانيكا استاذ تخصص سيارات وهالكلام اللى بقوله لك ميه بالميه وهالمشكله تواجه كثير من الناس ولكن ما يعرفون يصلحونها لدرجه انه ناس كثيره تبدل الكمبريسر
> ...



:28:
هذا ما اردت استدراج العضو اليه
مشكور استاذنا على المشاركة


----------



## ابو عبد البارئ (12 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة للأخ العقاب الهرم الجواب المكيف يعمل بكفاءة عالية جدا بدون أي مساس بالدواسة


----------



## ابو عبد البارئ (12 يوليو 2011)

شكر خاص جدا alhboob وكلامك الاول 100% لان المكيف في الوكالة اشتغل لمدة 6 ساعات دون توقف أو مشاكل وكانت السيارة في الظل وما توقف المكيف ولو سافرت بالسيارة المكيف مايتوقف وبالليل مايتوقف لكن أدخل بالنهار الزحمة وخلي الهواء ما يدخل-يعني مافي هواء يجي على الكبوت -تجد المكيف يفصل .....شكرا جزيلا لك أخي


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (12 يوليو 2011)

ابو عبد البارئ قال:


> شكر خاص جدا alhboob وكلامك الاول 100% لان المكيف في الوكالة اشتغل لمدة 6 ساعات دون توقف أو مشاكل وكانت السيارة في الظل وما توقف المكيف ولو سافرت بالسيارة المكيف مايتوقف وبالليل مايتوقف لكن أدخل بالنهار الزحمة وخلي الهواء ما يدخل-يعني مافي هواء يجي على الكبوت -تجد المكيف يفصل .....شكرا جزيلا لك أخي



اخي العزيز ابو عبدالباري .... انا عطيتك الحل وان شاء الله اذا انحلت مشكلتك ياليت تترك لنا جواب انك حليتها واكون شاكر لك  

واذا عندك اي استفسار انا حاضر


----------



## ابو عبد البارئ (13 يوليو 2011)

أنا أراسلكم وأنا خارج البلاد حيث أني طالب في الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة -فلسطين - هندسة كهربائية مستوى ثالث وعند وصولي إلى المملكة الحبيبة سوف أوافيكم بالاخبار إن شاء الله بعد أسبوع من الان بإذنه تعالى وشكراًللجميع على التواصل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 يوليو 2011)

وفقك الله اخى وربنا يكتب سلامتك
وبانتظارك


----------



## ابو عبد البارئ (12 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وأنتم بخير 
وألف شكر لكل من قام بالمشاركة والتفاعل وحرصاً على الافادةالجميع وكما وعدتكم بالإفادة بما يحصل معي فها أنا أكتب لكم ماحصل
ذهبت بالسيارة إلى أحد الكهربائيين وشاهد حالة المكيف - الفصل والتشغيل - وأخبرني بأن المشكلة هي أن سائل الفريون محروق ! وقام بإخراج مابداخل الكمبريسر من فريون وتعبأته من جديد والحمد لله المكيف يعمل الان بفعالية ولله الحمد .
أحببت أن تعم الفائدة وأن من سكان المدينة وللفائدة الكهربائي في مجمع المبروكة بالقرب من محطة الضيافة وفي ورشة جاويد يدعى المعلم عثمان


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 أغسطس 2011)

ابو عبد البارئ قال:


> كل عام وأنتم بخير
> وألف شكر لكل من قام بالمشاركة والتفاعل وحرصاً على الافادةالجميع وكما وعدتكم بالإفادة بما يحصل معي فها أنا أكتب لكم ماحصل
> ذهبت بالسيارة إلى أحد الكهربائيين وشاهد حالة المكيف - الفصل والتشغيل - وأخبرني بأن المشكلة هي أن سائل الفريون محروق ! وقام بإخراج مابداخل الكمبريسر من فريون وتعبأته من جديد والحمد لله المكيف يعمل الان بفعالية ولله الحمد .
> أحببت أن تعم الفائدة وأن من سكان المدينة وللفائدة الكهربائي في مجمع المبروكة بالقرب من محطة الضيافة وفي ورشة جاويد يدعى المعلم عثمان



وانت بالف خير اخى .. وحمدا لله على سلامتك
الحمدلله ان المشكلة انحلت .. واشكرك على حرصك ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## wazza (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووور الحبوب رائع جدا واضح ومبسط


----------



## wazza (14 أغسطس 2011)

انا كمان لاحظت هذه المشكلة في سيارتي وسوف اشرع في حلها مستخدما هذه الخطوات ولك الاجر اخي


----------



## مؤيدعواد (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## AhmedFikry (19 أغسطس 2011)

بالعربى كده متشكر لصاحب الموضوع على مشاركته المشكله ومتابعتها وشكر خاص ل Al7boob
معلومات رائعه وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## feth2011 (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لدي سيارة بيجو 406 ديزل موديل 2001
المشكل يتمثل في المكيف وهو أنه في البداية كان يسرب الغاز ؛ و بعد ماقمت بإصلاحه بقي معي نفس المشكل وهى التسرب لمدة يوم 
أرجوكم أريد طريقة سهلة تبين لي سبب التسرب - أي أتمنى أن يكون التوضيح بالفيديو إن أمكن
خاصة فيما يتعلق بانابيب دورة المكيف 
أرجوكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أغسطس 2011)

feth2011 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي سيارة بيجو 406 ديزل موديل 2001
> المشكل يتمثل في المكيف وهو أنه في البداية كان يسرب الغاز ؛ و بعد ماقمت بإصلاحه بقي معي نفس المشكل وهى التسرب لمدة يوم
> أرجوكم أريد طريقة سهلة تبين لي سبب التسرب - أي أتمنى أن يكون التوضيح بالفيديو إن أمكن
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى هنالك اجهزة متخصصة فى كشف التسريب
نرجو منك الذهاب لورشة متخصصة


----------



## ابوشهاب السعدي (23 أغسطس 2011)

الله عليك يالحبوب كفيت ووفيت . . :75:
بالنسبة لهالمشكلة صارت لخالي عنده جمس سوبربان . . .
خذه الوكالة وضبطوه هناك . . .
شكراً لطارح الموضوع أيضاً


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ الحبوب


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## archangeles (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السنسر هو الشئ الوحيد فى دورة التكييف اللى بيوصلة اسلاك و هيكون ع الشمال من فوق


----------

